# My Mason...Love of my Life



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

6 years ago today, I stumbled upon this lil guy at a Walmart where a lady was selling them for $50.00...I offered her $12.00, and she took it. Best money I ever spent in my life.

This is his first day home. He was too young to eat on his own (vet said he was only 4-5 weeks old, not a small 8 weeks), and he almost weighed 1 lbs. Today he is 11 lbs.









And this is him now, sportin his leather jacket (and not happy about it - lol)


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... he's so precious 

I can't believe how tiny he is in that first pic. Sounds like he was taken away from mom too early but he's a lucky pup.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

He definitely was taken from mom too soon. I fed him goats milk until he could eat. I am sure the gal I got him from was a puppy mill. 

My lil guy came with a broken tail, it's like a hook, a snaggle tooth which had to had the tooth next to it removed. But he is a happy, healthy lil guy, and the vet said with healthy food, excercise, he can live to be in his 20's.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Cutie pie!!!

My dog as the same coat as Mason hehe


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

He is soooo cute. He has these huge eyes. ADORABLE!!! O


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

Puppy mills aren't good. Go shelters!!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

peacock said:


> Puppy mills aren't good. Go shelters!!!


I just found out I was on tropical fish too...never saw this until today. I actually got the gals phone # (she was so reluctant to give it to me), then the next day I gave it to a "knowledgable" puppy mill activist person who promised to have it looked into  6 years later, I wish I had taken them all!!!!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't like mills and we have two mutts right now (they were free CL strays, not shelter dogs) but any dogs after this will be purchased from a breeder. We love our mutts but we prefer having pure-bred dogs that we know the history and genetics of to the best of our abilities. Does this make us bad people? No. Will adopting from a shelter save a dog from death? Yes. Our needs as a family and animal owners, I feel, overcome us getting a dog even the shelter knows nothing about. Our dogs are wonderful, don't get me wrong, but we like to know where the animal comes from especially for behavioral reasons. We like aggressive but sweet dogs which, no matter what anyone says, is possible. I am confident in having my five month old around them but I am also confident if I am with them, I am safe. Just my $0.02


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've had both shelter dogs and a breeder dog, and loved them all. As long as it's carefully evaluated, there's nothing wrong with getting a dog from a breeder. We wanted a very specific set of characteristics. We got him from a breeder who bred for show, only had one litter a year, and had a 15 page contract for us to sign. We got to see his parents, the health history of his family, and knew exactly why he wasn't show quality. The breeder was interviewing us as much as we were interviewing her...and it worked out very well.

There's a big difference between mills and a quality breeder.

All the others came from the shelter, and there was no regrets there, either. But we were gambling, and knew it.


----------

